# Flying Scot Owners in RI



## FlyingScot (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and signed on to post and see if there is any interest out there in starting up a Flying Scot racing fleet in Narrgansett Bay. I have two boats and owners on the list so far.


----------

